# My 2 Bearded dragons will not eat fruit or veg



## Becky Wheeler (Oct 12, 2005)

I guys, Last saturday i adopted a male & Female Bearded dragon (Dude & Missy) There both 18 months old and they both look healthy, slightly over weight though. The problem is....They will not eat veg or fruit. The previous owner said that she always offered it to them but they never seem to touch it. So basically since they were born they have not had fruit/veg as part of there diet. Hence why there are over weight. Apart from this problem they are absolutely fine. 

How can i get them to eat fruit and veg? I have not fed them crickets today, hoping that they will turn to there veg instead


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Oct 12, 2005)

young babies will sometimes refuse fruits and veggies. It'll get better when they get older. Just keep offering it to them on a daily basis, they'll come around. They seem to prefer crickets and mealworms over the healthier stuff, just like kids    Just be sure to add plenty of calcium, and an occasional vitamin dusting to their prey.


----------



## TheNothing (Oct 12, 2005)

at 18 months they should be eating veggies
mine were eating veggies at 3 months

What type of veggies are you offering?
try collard and mustard greens (thin sliced), shredded carrot... noticed mine were most receptive to those veggies.  Also try squash blossoms if you can find them (squashes, zucchini)


----------



## GailC (Oct 13, 2005)

you may have to with hold insects for some time, at 18 months they can go without food for 10 days or so. During this time offer them a variety of good veggies/fruit. here is a link to proper dragon food.
http://home.comcast.net/~holachapulin/Nutrition.html

and an awsome dragon forum.
http://www.beardeddragon.org/bjive/index.php


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 13, 2005)

I live in the UK,so the problem with that list is that the recommended daily veggies are not available here. You can't buy collard greens,turnip greens etc.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi, I am offering them Rocket, shredded carrot and brocolli at the mo. I am going to try other veggies soon. My other Beardies are fine and they love eating veg and fruit (once a week). I'll just keep offering them veggies and leave the crickets for a couple more days and see how they go. Thanks for the info


----------



## Wade (Oct 13, 2005)

Have you tried anything like peas or green beans? I don't have beardies myself, but my other vegetarian and omnivorous lizards go nuts for that that kind of stuff. My prehensile tail skink is especially fond of french-cut green beans. Curiously, it seems to prefer canned over fresh or frozen.

Wade


----------



## mouse (Oct 14, 2005)

i cut napa cabbage, cucumber, squash, musturd greens up for mine. it took them forever to eat vegetables. i bought "juvinile bearded dragon food" wich are dryfood/pellets and allways have a water dish in the tank. that's how mine got started. but now they mostly eat veggies, crix on accation, then they get the pellets.  there are times they don't want veggies, thats when they get the pellets.

dianne


----------



## ingas866 (Oct 14, 2005)

you can try to give them organtic baby foods that they my like. DO NOT feed them canned veg. the salt amount is to hi.


----------



## Wade (Oct 16, 2005)

ingas866 said:
			
		

> you can try to give them organtic baby foods that they my like. DO NOT feed them canned veg. the salt amount is to hi.



Canned vegatables are available without salt. 

Wade


----------



## ingas866 (Nov 13, 2005)

they all so have additive that can be very bad.


----------



## Entropy (Nov 18, 2005)

When I had beardies they LOVED dandelion greens. If they'd eat nothing else they'd down the dandelion greens. And collard greens, they enjoyed those as a second favorite. 
I also had a little female that was given to me as a charity case because she had IBD and dandelion was the only thing she'd touch...though in the end she didn't make it.


----------



## fluffy (Nov 19, 2005)

did they come with set up or your own as bearded dragons take time to settle into new surroundings so will be reluctant to feed as they need to feel comfortable before feeding
are they still eating the insects,if so thats nothing to worry about and theyll take the greens in their own time 
lee


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Nov 19, 2005)

Becky Wheeler said:
			
		

> Hi, I am offering them Rocket, shredded carrot and brocolli at the mo. I am going to try other veggies soon. My other Beardies are fine and they love eating veg and fruit (once a week). I'll just keep offering them veggies and leave the crickets for a couple more days and see how they go. Thanks for the info


I'd stay away from the broccoli, It leads to very smelly stool


----------



## fluffy (Nov 19, 2005)

8 leg wonder said:
			
		

> I'd stay away from the broccoli, It leads to very smelly stool


agreed
brocolli is high in oxilate(if used in large amounts can block the absorption of dietary calcium) and goitrogens(can induce hypothyroidism and goiter if used in high amounts) so should only be used sparingly if you are going to use it
lee


----------



## Wade (Nov 22, 2005)

ingas866 said:
			
		

> they all so have additive that can be very bad.


What are you talking about? What is this "additive"?


----------



## Arlius (Nov 24, 2005)

Its the secret special ingredient that they dont put on the label!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Guys, wow thanks for all the info! After trying to leave them without crcikets for a few days they still refuse to eat veg. I've tried lots of different things. My other 3 dragons don't have a problem? As soon as i lay there veg bowl down they instantly go for it!. These 2 dragons that i adopted, don't even seem to be bothered now with crcikets? they just look at them! but....as soon as you chuck some large locust in there, they go nutts!. I think these dragons are going to be a challenge.


----------



## DDFISHMAN (Nov 26, 2005)

What i have done and it has worked for me is, mix live mealworms or wax worms in with the veggies, they get some here and there later on they just expect live food to be in there so they tend to eat up the veggies.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Nov 27, 2005)

Cool! I will try that then! That's sounds like a great idea! I will let you know how it goes. Thanks DDfishman


----------

